# 2020 Metering Equipment



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Bet you won't find any. The modular meter manufacturers will. Make more money if you buy a main instead of a tap box on a 6 meter service.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

shortcircuit2 said:


> 230.71 requires separate sections for main breakers in metering equipment.


I haven't heard anything about this, tell me more.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I haven't heard anything about this, tell me more.


I don't have my book in front of me, but basically 6 throw services have to have each main in a separate enclosure. For the moment, no more multi service disconnect services with modular or grouped metering or with a without a main for the building ahead of it. You can still use tap rules and have six mains in separate enclosures. 
Every piece of modular and grouped metering I have seen has all of the breakers in the same compartment. Yet another stupid rule that will make nobody safer and make the manufacturers more money


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

https://youtu.be/VOhMQuZUf_U?t=797


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

You don't really expect to get an answer in here, do you?


----------



## shortcircuit2 (Jan 4, 2015)

CTshockhazard said:


> You don't really expect to get an answer in here, do you?


I thought I might get an answer by MILBANK...or a hint at what they are thinking.

Rumor is they may develop accessory kits to sectionalize their equipment available now. Of course that would probably need UL67 approval and be expensive...and Massachusetts is the only place in the world they would need to sell them...as of now.

I see it as a problem as there is so many variations of equipment that will no longer be acceptable to use. 

Use up old stock...develop new stock...and only if the rule stays.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

I was really only hoping to shame them into answering you :biggrin:


----------

